
The Tenets of Amazon's Principal Engineers - jrauser
https://www.amazon.jobs/en/landing_pages/principal-engineer-hiring
======
jrauser
I participated in the drafting of these tenets along with several others. Many
years later, I'm pleased by how much I still like them.

~~~
_msw_
Your impact on the community is still very present, through the tenets and
many other contributions.

